# Fish id



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a wrasse named Slippery Dick. No kidding


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep its a slippery dick


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

He sure was slimmy!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Where did you catch that?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Destin bridge. Caught 2 of them on fiddlers


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Damn, what a waste of a good fiddler crab.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

And by the way, where in the hell are you finding fiddler crabs? I have been to Half Hitch every week and they are out. Copelands is out or doesn`t stock them. I getting ready to resort to oysters in a nylon stocking.


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Pats under Brooks bridge or salty bass on south ave


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Salty Bass is where I get em


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Slippery Dick, only smaller.

Jim


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the fiddler crabs.


----------

